# Best Hairstyles By Body Type: Tall, Petite, Curvy or Busty (PT 3 of 10)



## Aprill (Jul 12, 2007)

A Do for Petite Girls: Sleek &amp; Sophisticated







You won't be mistaken for a 12-year-old if you keep your hairstyle sleek and sophisticated. Bobs are super flattering, just be careful not to go too short or you'll risk looking too boyish.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

I think that bobs are pretty universally flattering on all women.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 13, 2007)

bobs are classic and look great on anyone


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 13, 2007)

Unless a bob is long, I'm not sure it is that flattering on a round or heavy face. But I do think they look great on petite women.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, I agree with this one too!


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jul 13, 2007)

I look younger WITH a bob.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 13, 2007)

I think the bobs are so so cute!! I do agree with this.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 13, 2007)

i think bobs make me look older (im only 18 and in my mind they are a grown up look) but im sure once i hit say 21 i will think that they do the exact oposite


----------



## Rockhoppa (Jul 15, 2007)

Ya less work you have to do in the morning when you have a Bob style hair


----------



## Rinyo (Jul 20, 2007)

My face is slightly round, so I actually had a fringe cut more close to the face instead so a bit of my hair covers off the sides of my face, making my face look oval.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 20, 2007)

Love it! I believe almost any women can pull off a bob and look fabulous.

I had a chin-lenght bob back in Sept. and it felt so free and weight-less. lol. Not to mention how low-maintenant it was to style in the morning.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2007)

i love that hairstyle ! i think pretty much any woman can pull it off.


----------

